
John Doerr's Startup Manual - jjwiseman
http://www.fastcompany.com/online/07/082doerr.html
======
danielha
"In the world today, there's plenty of technology, plenty of entrepreneurs,
plenty of money, plenty of venture capital. What's in short supply is great
teams. Your biggest challenge will be building a great team. There's enormous
change underway in every facet of the world. Some is technology driven, some
is market driven. All that change creates unprecedented opportunity. But to
take full advantage of those opportunities, focus on the team. Teams win."

I'll refer future askers of "Do I need a co-founder" to that. They can get
what they will from that.

I've been reading Jessica Livingston's Founders at Work and these interviews
have pretty much reaffirmed that statement from Doerr. The perseverance and
the great team relationships involved are what made some of these early
startups. Without that, sometimes you're just a guy with a great idea.

------
Alex3917
If you liked this interview, Fast Company also published a "best of" of their
last ten years.

------
monster
that thing is ten years old

